# My Cockatiel Smells so bad!!!



## Nick199

Hello to everyone,

Just 2 weeks before i bought home a Four and a half month baby Cockatiel .
Don't know whether male or female.

I checked the forum for new Cockatiel owers(what to do and what to not for the first few days)..I exactly followed it and everything is peety nice, the only things that annoys me is the smell..
I have added a big bowl with half filled pure water(i do change the water everyday and at night i take it out of cage) for the Cockatiel to bath..AND i saw him bathing sometimes 

I saw him sometimes eating his own poop,so i remove the paper sheet everyday and keep the cage clean..

But he/she smells bad, i never own a cockatiel before so i am not familiar with the smell , but i am sure a bird can't smell so bad...

*I did checked the forum and web, i saw there are topics regarding bird smell.But i don't wanna do any experiment on that little cutie without having an idea what i am up to,so asking here for help.I have some budgies and always get the best help from talkbudgies.com 

**IF necessary i can upload a Picture of my little Lutino Cockatiel


----------



## ~SarahJayne~

Cockatiels usually have a very mild, pleasant scent which you can only notice if you stick your nose in them (there are several threads here about bird-sniffing as we all seem to love the smell!)... Unless they're wet. Wet bird smells just as bad as wet dog. Is the smell there all the time, or just when they have a bath? If its all the time it could be a sign of a health problem.


----------



## Bagheera

I love the way Tiki smells, it reminds me of fresh grain


----------



## Ziggibaby

I can't say I've ever smelt my birds


----------



## Abby

I love the way cockatiels smell!


----------



## RowdyTiel

*sniffs tiel until feather blocks nose*


----------



## bobobubu

They smell delish! Like a dusty rose  
If he normally smells bad I suggest a visit to the vet. 
When they eat poo it can mean that they lack some nutrients. Mines were poo eaters but stopped almost immediately when I started giving them Brewers Yeast. 

Congratulations on your new baby! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbs94

Mine smells like baby powder, I love it  and he loves when I rub him with my nose so it's a win-win


----------



## Nick199

bobobubu said:


> They smell delish! Like a dusty rose
> If he normally smells bad I suggest a visit to the vet.
> When they eat poo it can mean that they lack some nutrients. Mines were poo eaters but stopped almost immediately when I started giving them Brewers Yeast.
> 
> Congratulations on your new baby!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



What is Brewers Yeast ?? A Medicine ??


----------



## krismiss71

I love sniffing my birdies


----------



## dianne

Brewers yeast is a nutritional supplement. You can buy it in health food stores. It has lots of B vitamins in it.

You may be particularly sensitive to something about a tiel's smell. I don't have any particular expertise. However, I am thinking about how some peoole are color blind, and different people are sensitive to different tastes, which is partly due to their nature and partly due to training.

If you get pleasure from your tiel, you may overcome your dislike for the smell. If nothing works and you still dislike it, you may need to consider rehoming.

My birds love getting misted. Daily misting may help (sorry if I am repeating what others have said.


----------



## Tisena

RowdyTiel said:


> *sniffs tiel until feather blocks nose*


It's been 19 hours since we got Mack and I've already sniffed him about ten times 

I sniff Sam and Blizz everyday too haha

Mack smells slightly floral and Sam and Blizz smell like coriander roflmao


----------



## Nick199

Now really u guys gonna be mad on me when i gonna say what exactly the smell was from !!!!!! 

Lol I am extremely sorry ........
That smell was coming from the Parakeets(they have laid eggs and the babies has hatched and it's really dusty inside the nest and smells bad)

I am Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

I figured it out today, after sniffing the Cockatiel several times(time to time) and he/she doesn't smells bad at all ..But sure do is still afraid of me


----------



## Nick199

Tisena said:


> It's been 19 hours since we got Mack and I've already sniffed him about ten times
> 
> I sniff Sam and Blizz everyday too haha
> 
> Mack smells slightly floral and Sam and Blizz smell like coriander roflmao



Mack is your new Cockatiel ?? Is that already tamed or u gonna tame it ? ? If yes , i gonna follow all steps u will do to tame it xD


----------



## bobobubu

Haha great news, Nick! Having a beloved pet whose smell is bad is really really sad. 
I used to have a dog, loved her to bits but she loved going to the park and roll in poo so I couldn't really snuggle... It was so frustrating! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisena

Nick199 said:


> Mack is your new Cockatiel ?? Is that already tamed or u gonna tame it ? ? If yes , i gonna follow all steps u will do to tame it xD


I think he was an aviary bird that escaped, the people who found him only had him for about 3 weeks they didn't know what to do with him, they did well nursing him back from deaths door though  So it's taming time! haha

He's already kind of stepping up onto a perch and he isn't really afraid of hands just a little nervous.


----------



## Nick199

> Haha great news, Nick! Having a beloved pet whose smell is bad is really really sad.
> I used to have a dog, loved her to bits but she loved going to the park and roll in poo so I couldn't really snuggle... It was so frustrating!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


ha ha 




Tisena said:


> I think he was an aviary bird that escaped, the people who found him only had him for about 3 weeks they didn't know what to do with him, they did well nursing him back from deaths door though  So it's taming time! haha
> 
> He's already kind of stepping up onto a perch and he isn't really afraid of hands just a little nervous.


So fast, mine won't even let me put my hands inside the cage..2 weeks passed away and still Hissing and flying off !!!!!!!!
He/she seems to have a bad thoughts about humans and i really need to prove it wrong . I am a good Human and won't eat him


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie

I love the smell of my birds.


----------



## Guest

LOL, too funny hearing what the smell was  No wonder your tiel stunk, it soaked up all the stinky odors.

I am obsessed with how my tiel smells (addicted smelling him all the time). Horses and tiel smells soooooo good, unlike dogs. I NEVER smelled my dog, no thanks to that! hehe


----------



## Mezza

Tiels should not smell bad they should smell...snifferish 

Brewers yeast should hopefully do the trick to fix his poop eating issue.

I love smelling Skiddles...she smells 'fluffy. Lol! My partner thinks she smells like corn chip. (weirdo). :rofl:

Nothing smells better than a quaker though. Louey smells like fresh bark...I love it.


----------



## raj-1142

hi i have an 1 month old cockatiel he is spitting his food but hungry


----------

